
Airmail suddenly requires a subscription for push notifications - claviska
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/07/15/airmail-subscription-based-pricing/
======
toyg
Yeah, I ditched them this afternoon. I had Airmail on both iOS and macOS, but
their Exchange/O365 support has been bad for some time and this was the last
straw. I’m sorry, I cannot justify paying monthly for an email client. It was
also pretty uncouth to not grandfather existing customers.

Btw, anyone switching away should also remember to revoke any access they
might have granted to the app in Google Account.

~~~
tylerflick
I'm right there with you. I've noticed a terrible regression in quality on the
iOS side, and general slow down on their Mac client. This is one product I
wish Apple would Sherlock.

------
sweny
I’m furious, this is outrageous. I paid for product and now they took it, this
is a crime. Worst thing there is no-one to protect the consumer. Where is my
guarantee that some other app developer will not do that tomorrow? This is
more of Apple Appstore issue, they need to regulate this.

~~~
intopieces
I doubt antitrust regulators would look favorably upon Apple fixing the price
of a product in their store. The winds are already blowing the in direction of
Apple having too much say in how 3Ps do business on their platform.

~~~
tdy_err
It’s not about fixing the price as much as it is fixing the actual product. If
someone pays for a product and then has it taken away by the seller
—essentially a racket— it damages the validity of the marketplace.

~~~
intopieces
The product is a license for which Apple is an agent, not a party. From the
Terms of Service:

"Apple acts as an agent for App Providers in providing the App Store and is
not a party to the sales contract or user agreement between you and the App
Provider. Any App that you acquire is governed by the Licensed Application End
User License Agreement (“Standard EULA”) set forth below, unless Apple or the
App Provider provides an overriding custom license agreement (“Custom EULA”).
The App Provider of any Third Party App is solely responsible for its content,
warranties, and claims that you may have related to the Third Party App." [0]

You would need to refer to the EULA for AirMail to determine if you have a
claim against them, which Apple would help enforce. But it doesn't seem like
you would get very far:

"Developer grants you a limited, non-exclusive, non-transferable, _revocable_
license to use the App for your personal, non-commercial purposes." [1]
(Emphasis mine).

[0][https://www.apple.com/legal/internet-
services/itunes/us/term...](https://www.apple.com/legal/internet-
services/itunes/us/terms.html)
[1][https://airmailapp.com/eulaios.html](https://airmailapp.com/eulaios.html)

------
beezischillin
I've been having loads of issues with my Outlook.com acct. with AirMail,
constantly getting prompted for login. I paid for both the Mac and the iOS
version but I'll have go over to Spark/back to the built-in Mail app, it seems

------
minton
Obviously the company behind this doesn't care about PR or maybe it's just
horribly mismanaged. Either way, I think Apple should offer consumers some
form of protection. What's to stop other developers from turning paid apps
into rentals overnight without warning? Of course most developers are not that
dumb but what protection would the consumers have if they tried?

~~~
ponyous
It's against Apples store TOS. Hope they act.

